# Main Salmon 2022 - Yellow jackets



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

We just got off yesterday. Did not see any. Enjoy.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Everybody’s different…

that being said, getting rid of my super puma and upgrading to a Willie 1 was 110% the right decision

now moving up to a 16ft to ensure my rafting days do not end as kids get older

wish I had a smaller raft is not something we hear around the Buzz very often


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

PDX Duck said:


> Everybody’s different…
> 
> that being said, getting rid of my super puma and upgrading to a Willie 1 was 110% the right decision
> 
> ...



Wrong thread?? 🤔


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

My experience in years past is those cocksuckers don't really come out in force until later in July, early August.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

August 9th launch. Have you had success using those traps?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Well I didn't take traps full of bees TO the river! 😂🤣😂

But seriously. Did it make a difference?? Hard to say. Camp was still fulla the bastards, but there were that many fewer to bug us.

Side note: I woke up EARLY the next day, took the traps to the river, sunk em to drown the bees so I didn't have to worry about em coming free whilst on the river...3 hours later, completely submerged...some were still alive. 
And we think humans are the superior race? 😳


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes, I was more wondering if what filled those traps made any difference. Hate those things. I’ve been invited on a bunch of August Main trips and have said no because of those damn things. But…we were short on trips this year…


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

BenSlaughter said:


> My experience in years past is those cocksuckers don't really come out in force until later in July, early August.
> View attachment 78673


You want bonafide Yellowjackets try the lower Salmon.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Montet202 said:


> Yes, I was more wondering if what filled those traps made any difference. Hate those things. I’ve been invited on a bunch of August Main trips and have said no because of those damn things. But…we were short on trips this year…


There were always a few on your plate of food at dinner time.
One would inevitably get on the bite you had on your fork as it was on its way to your mouth. Just had to 'blow' it off, before you ate it.
That was mid Aug '18. Worst I've seen them.

'17 in Aug wasn't bad at all. Only did a June trip in '19.
Late Aug '20 there were none. Didn't get to go last year. 🙁


----------



## coult45 (May 14, 2020)

I keep hearing about the dreaded yellow jackets on the main, but how about the middle fork? I’ve got a august 25th launch- MFS. Is it worth bringing some of those traps?


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

How are they mid September? I am thinking of a post permit main salmon trip.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Rafter Larry said:


> How are they mid September? I am thinking of a post permit main salmon trip.


We put on around the 20th last year and didn’t see any, at all.


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

Montet202 said:


> We put on around the 20th last year and didn’t see any, at all.


Thanks…hate those buggers.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

I heard they are in top force this year!!! Packing off burgers and hot dogs!!!


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

NativeDiver said:


> I heard they are in top force this year!!! Packing off burgers and hot dogs!!!


Maybe bring some raw hamburger…set it 10 feet away and do target practice with BB guns. A few beers will assist in sighting in our weapons And go at them, Just joking Ron. I wouldn’t dream of harming one of those bugs.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Red Ryder baby!


----------



## letsgoh2o (Oct 13, 2006)

Got off the Main Salmon earlier this week, bugs were not an issue.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

This has been posted here before, and would be pretty easy to deploy on the river with an aluminum pan instead of glass. Cheap. Easy. Non-toxic, and it's better than leaving them food "away from camp" that they can use to increase their population.


----------



## dbarrett (Mar 8, 2013)

Took off July 16 - only saw a couple of yellowjackets. However several camps were overrun with tiger swallowtails - be careful out there


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Will Amette said:


> This has been posted here before, and would be pretty easy to deploy on the river with an aluminum pan instead of glass. Cheap. Easy. Non-toxic, and it's better than leaving them food "away from camp" that they can use to increase their population.


A man of the cloth promoting the killing of God's creatures? Blasphemy!😂 
(great idea)


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dbarrett said:


> Took off July 16 - only saw a couple of yellowjackets. However several camps were overrun with tiger swallowtails - be careful out there


Oh my gosh the butterflies were amazing! No yellow jacket issues, took off wed the 20th.


----------



## SomeYeahoo (Jul 27, 2020)

They were pretty bad in our first two camps last week. Seemed to get better as we went down river. About 6 stings in the group, including two on my left hand on two separate days.


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

SomeYeahoo said:


> They were pretty bad in our first two camps last week. Seemed to get better as we went down river. About 6 stings in the group, including two on my left hand on two separate days.


Maybe I will bring a badminton racket so that I can pay them back.


----------



## RDW1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BenSlaughter said:


> My experience in years past is those cocksuckers don't really come out in force until later in July, early August.
> View attachment 78673


I use these type of traps in my yard and have tried all types of bait. I've found fried chicken works best. I was on the lower last week. Had 1 sting but they weren't out bad.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

SomeYeahoo said:


> including two on my left hand on two separate days.


Did you have cat food on your hand?


----------



## SomeYeahoo (Jul 27, 2020)

blueotter said:


> Did you have cat food on your hand?


Nah, accidentally tried to squish a bee when carrying gear to the raft in the morning.


----------



## ZGMikey (Apr 23, 2021)

coult45 said:


> I keep hearing about the dreaded yellow jackets on the main, but how about the middle fork? I’ve got a august 25th launch- MFS. Is it worth bringing some of those traps?


Got off the Middle Fork on 8/5. We had some pretty bad yellowjackets at Little Pine, and some more (but not as bad) at Stoddard. But that was it. I'd bring the tools to make the trap that @Will Amette noted in Post #19. All you really need is a foil pan, a couple pieces of wood, and cat food. The rest you should already have on the trip!


----------

